# 2014 CMS Fee Schedule



## CMW (Jan 16, 2014)

I have looked and looked and can not find the correct 2014 CMS Fee Schedule for POS 11 Physicians. Any help would be appriciated....Thank you in advance!


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 17, 2014)

CMW said:


> I have looked and looked and can not find the correct 2014 CMS Fee Schedule for POS 11 Physicians. Any help would be appriciated....Thank you in advance!



I can't find it for 2014 on the CMS site either, but your MAC should have it on their site; Novitas does.  Who is your MAC?


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 17, 2014)

Try this: MM8534? Emergency Update to the CY 2014 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Database (MPFSDB)
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM8534.pdf

I receive updates from Cahaba GBA.  You would benefit from browsing their website and signing up for the email alerts if you are not already.  

I hope this helps!

Donna LPN, CPC-A, AAS
Clinical Appeals Specialist


----------



## CMW (Jan 17, 2014)

We currently use Emdeon/Blue Cross...Thank you I will look there!


----------



## CMW (Jan 17, 2014)

limparato-great info thank you so much!


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad that helps!  Have a great day!

Donna


----------



## tania3035 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am in the same page please some one help

Tania Rivera
Independent Coder


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 23, 2014)

You would need to check the website for your MAC. Usually that is where you will find it.


----------

